# Cast Pro Series Factory Built Rod, 10 ft. 1-4 oz



## surffshr (Dec 8, 2003)

excellent condition. Spinning rod.

$125 plus shipping.


----------



## abass105 (Jun 13, 2006)

Do you have any pictures of the rod. Thanks.


----------



## surffshr (Dec 8, 2003)

surffshr said:


> excellent condition. Spinning rod.
> 
> $125 plus shipping.


----------



## surffshr (Dec 8, 2003)

surffshr said:


> View attachment 62073
> 
> View attachment 62075


Price drop to $85 plus shipping


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

What is the sweet spot on it? 2 ounces?


----------



## poppop1 (Feb 16, 2004)

surfshr, I'm very interested, I'm delivering hay weekly to the Saluda, Va. area, I travel rt. 17 through Tappahannock and up to I-95, any chance of meeting up?


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2019)

I will take it if poppop does not....


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

Rods been up a month almost and I speak up and ask a question then you two swoop in.. I'll take it if the question I ask is affirmative and we can get together.


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2019)

I answered up because I checked this morning and the price dropped.......


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

Ncst8man1999 said:


> I answered up because I checked this morning and the price dropped.......


Well based on "The Rules" I guess it's yours then


----------



## poppop1 (Feb 16, 2004)

DaBig2na said:


> Well based on "The Rules" I guess it's yours then


Yes I replied for the price drop also, but I don't need this bullshit, so surfshr, I retract my offer, good luck.


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

Relax pooppoop number one. I know I asked about the rod but didn't commit by saying "I'll take it" since no one is really following the Sticky at the front of the forum. It's up in Hanover Va and he might not be coming down or will ship it. He may elect to follow the "Rules" and say it's yours. Its worth every penny of $100.00 and not sure why he dropped the price in such a big increment. 

I didn't mean to hurt your tender man babies ... Take the Rod ... I insist!


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2019)

I am not going to lose any sleep over it. 2na, I take your word for it if your intention was to buy it. If you don't and popop does not then I will. OP let me know


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

Ncst8man1999 said:


> I am not going to lose any sleep over it. 2na, I take your word for it if your intention was to buy it. If you don't and popop does not then I will. OP let me know


Man I can go either way.. it is a great deal between now and late March there are countless deals on fishing stuff if you know where to look. Yes that was my intention to buy it but I'm not sure when we can hook up or if he can or will ship. Based on "The Rules" yes pooppoop is entitled to it, but so few are following them anymore and it's no longer enforced like it used to be. 

I say let the seller decide and go with that.., will that work? 

I'm still looking for that perfect (to me) 1-4 rod... Like my St Croix but always looking.
Used a buddy's Rodgeeks and really liked it but haven't seen one for sale at the price I'd like to pay. Annnyyywwwaaayyy .. whatever he decides


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2019)

I am good either way. I was last in.


----------



## poppop1 (Feb 16, 2004)

DaBig2na said:


> Relax pooppoop number one. I know I asked about the rod but didn't commit by saying "I'll take it" since no one is really following the Sticky at the front of the forum. It's up in Hanover Va and he might not be coming down or will ship it. He may elect to follow the "Rules" and say it's yours. Its worth every penny of $100.00 and not sure why he dropped the price in such a big increment.
> 
> I didn't mean to hurt your tender man babies ... Take the Rod ... I insist!


So I don't hold you gentlemen up, I don't want the rod, I bought 2 St. Croix rods today. That's some funny stuff 2na, some of my granddaughters like to call me pooppoop from time to time just to get a rattle out of me, and my tender man babies are pretty much all dried out and old and would scare the priciest paid lady away. My old 10' Allstar Breakaway 1-4 oz spinning rod I would say it's sweet spot is more 3-4 ozs., not sure how that 10' CPS rod is like.


----------



## surffshr (Dec 8, 2003)

DaBig2na said:


> What is the sweet spot on it? 2 ounces?


sweet spot is 2oz


----------



## surffshr (Dec 8, 2003)

I thank you guys for the interest in the rod

yeah, it would be easier to meet poppop1 and I did think he wanted it based on him wanting to meet.

But if he doesn't want it I am open to what you guys decide.


----------



## surffshr (Dec 8, 2003)

poppop1 dosen't want it


----------



## surffshr (Dec 8, 2003)

It seems everybody has backed off so the rod is open to the public for sale.


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

Lets see if we can work something out on shipping or when you'll be down. If we can't Wolfpack guy still wants it I'm sure
If no one objects I'll send you my number and we can discuss it


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

poppop1 said:


> So I don't hold you gentlemen up, I don't want the rod, I bought 2 St. Croix rods today. That's some funny stuff 2na, some of my granddaughters like to call me pooppoop from time to time just to get a rattle out of me, and my tender man babies are pretty much all dried out and old and would scare the priciest paid lady away. My old 10' Allstar Breakaway 1-4 oz spinning rod I would say it's sweet spot is more 3-4 ozs., not sure how that 10' CPS rod is like.


PoopPoop man letting me know the current condition of yer tender man babies is a little too much info.... 
looks like Granny has taught your Grandaughters well ... Id gamble Granny calls you other things too.... Hmmmmm?
I'm looking always looking a better metal rod and that is my intent for buying it. I like throwing 2ounce ES or Shore Lures


----------



## surffshr (Dec 8, 2003)

DaBig2na said:


> PoopPoop man letting me know the current condition of yer tender man babies is a little too much info....
> looks like Granny has taught your Grandaughters well ... Id gamble Granny calls you other things too.... Hmmmmm?
> I'm looking always looking a better metal rod and that is my intent for buying it. I like throwing 2ounce ES or Shore Lures


send me personal message with your address and I'll let you know the shipping amount


----------



## Jollymon (May 21, 2015)

That was a fun follow , Should have jumped in the fun . But I'm not on the sand much anymore.


----------



## poppop1 (Feb 16, 2004)

Jollymon said:


> That was a fun follow , Should have jumped in the fun . But I'm not on the sand much anymore.


You were spared from the bad weather I hope recently.


----------



## poppop1 (Feb 16, 2004)

DaBig2na said:


> PoopPoop man letting me know the current condition of yer tender man babies is a little too much info....
> looks like Granny has taught your Grandaughters well ... Id gamble Granny calls you other things too.... Hmmmmm?
> I'm looking always looking a better metal rod and that is my intent for buying it. I like throwing 2ounce ES or Shore Lures


After 47.5 years of marriage she has called me plenty of things, of course she claims she never swore till she met me??


----------



## surffshr (Dec 8, 2003)

DaBig2na said:


> Lets see if we can work something out on shipping or when you'll be down. If we can't Wolfpack guy still wants it I'm sure
> If no one objects I'll send you my number and we can discuss it


won't be down till May. IN need of funds before then


----------



## surffshr (Dec 8, 2003)

surffshr said:


> won't be down till May. IN need of funds before then


If you send the payment I'll hold the rod until I come in April or May or I'll ship it with funds to cover shipping.


----------



## surffshr (Dec 8, 2003)

The rod is no longer for sale


----------



## USEF THE MAG (Jul 7, 2006)

ill take it


----------



## Jollymon (May 21, 2015)

poppop1 said:


> You were spared from the bad weather I hope recently.


We don't get what you do , Some ice and lots of rain .


----------



## poppop1 (Feb 16, 2004)

Jollymon said:


> We don't get what you do , Some ice and lots of rain .


I was referring to the line of tornadoes last week, glad all is good, Merry Christmas!


----------



## Jollymon (May 21, 2015)

poppop1 said:


> I was referring to the line of tornadoes last week, glad all is good, Merry Christmas!


Thankfully they missed us , Been through one never want that experience again , You have a Merry Christmas too


----------



## surffshr (Dec 8, 2003)

THIS FREAKIN SALE GOT LOST IN too much weird stuff.

Sand flea Rules

To Buyers
1. No counteroffers unless the seller clearly says he's willing to entertain them. If you start junking up a thread by trying to argue someone down who doesn't want to, your posts will be deleted.
2. If you want to buy the item, post "I'll take it." Once a seller has accepted from a buyer, the seller should make a post saying that the item has been sold.
3. You cannot sell via private message. The process must be open and public.
4. Posts must be directly related to the sale of the item. Discussions about gear or retailers belongs on the Open Forum.

If you violate these rules your post will be removed and your account will be banned.


----------



## Harrymanz (May 28, 2018)

Gettem brand new on website for 11 dollars more


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

surffshr said:


> THIS FREAKIN SALE GOT LOST IN too much weird stuff.
> 
> Sand flea Rules
> 
> ...


SandFlea sold out to the Canadians so it is unlikely anyone will be banned unless they are really rude or corrupt or deceptive or criminal. I think the only one moderating this marketplace is 2na and he seems to be taking a breather. I think the Canadians are busy selling advertising. I wish the cute blonde hottie from Walmart with the Banana would come back.....

You posted the rod is no longer for sale so why get bent?


----------

